# Happy owner of older model 5904



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I bought a police trade S&W 5904 last spring from CDNN. THe gun was made in '89 and carried on duty. I replaced the recoil spring, something I would do with any older pistol, and changed to straight back grips. 

The gun has been 100%, shot everything I ever put in it, and my regret is I didn't buy 2.

Maybe for a birthday present for myself this August.

Great pistols, all the 59's.

Mark


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Used S&W 3rd gens are the best value on the market.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*5904*

I bought a 5906 with intentions of carrying on duty as we had to supply our own untill just after I bought the 5906. It was a super gun and I shot it a lot before the department issued p228s came along. I still liked the S&W better but I asked why we went to carbon steel sigs over stainless Steel S&Ws "The Sig doesn't have a safety." was the answer I got. Maybe I am a little dense but something sounds dumb about that answer. As one of the firearms instructors I was asked my input and I replied that I would accept #1 S&W, #2 Sig, #3 Glock and # 4 Barretta and anything else forget it. I believe that the Chief being a sharp guy asked for the most expensive first and got it the Sig and someone told me that he would try for the S&W if he had been shot down on cost of the Sig. Also at that time I bought a 3913 which I love and bought a used 1076 a few years later which is great except the cost to shoot. Those 3rd generation S&Ws are really nice. :-D


----------

